# PC-Zusammenstellung ist die OK?!



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

Seas :]


-------------FESTPLATTEN-------------

- 2 x WD Black Caviar Sata II 640GB                     110€                                

-------------GRAKAS-------------

- MSI N275GTX Lightning                              230€    

-------------RAM-------------

- 2 x GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7 (GV34GB1333C7DC)       140€

-------------MAINBOARD-------------

- Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)             70€        

-------------PROZESSOR-------------

- AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Boxed, OPGA, "Deneb", Black Edition)         140€

-------------NETZTEIL-------------

- Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3                         85€        

-------------LAUFWERK--------------

- LG GH-22LS (Bulk, 12fach DVD-RAM schreiben, Blende in Schwarz)            35€        

-------------System-------------

- Windows XP Prof 64-Bit                         100€    

------------CPU-Kühler-------------

- EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand"                           50€

------------GEHÄUSE--------------

- Silverstone Raven 02                             140€


wollte mir ende diesen Monats neuen PC zulegen, ist die denn ok oder gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?
noch eine frage was um den kauf geht, wenn ich den pc kaufe ohne mwst bezahlt zu haben, habe ich dann noch garantie oder fällt die weg?

Danke ;]


----------



## highspeedpingu (9. Oktober 2009)

> noch eine frage was um den kauf geht, wenn ich den pc kaufe ohne mwst bezahlt zu haben, habe ich dann noch garantie oder fällt die weg?


Wo kaufst du das Zeug denn? (ohne MwSt...)

Wenn es Neuware von einem seriösen Händler ist hast du die gesetzliche Gewährleistung auf alle Teile (2Jahre) evtl. etwas zusätzliche Herstellergarantie.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Oktober 2009)

- Windows XP Prof 64-Bit 100€  ?

Gehts dir noch gut? Welcher Honk kauft sich jetzt denn noch ein mülliges XP und dann auch noch in 64 Bit?!  

Ansonsten finde ich es eigentlich ganz gut.

Wie willst du einen PC ohne MWSt zahlen? Die ist immer zu zahlen.


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Du den PC ohne Mehrwertsteuer kaufst, hast Du natürlich noch Garantie. Um das überhaupt machen zu können, musst Du als Gewerbetreibender / Firma einkaufen.

Damit entfällt der besondere Privatkundenschutz, d.h die 14 Tage Zeit, die Sachen zurückzuschicken, wenn Du sie online bestellst.


Ich finde die Zusammenstellung ganz o.k. (das Gehäuse ist nicht mein Geschmack, aber technisch ok).
Nur die Festplatten sind technisch veraltet, da sie zwei Platter haben und nur 640 GB. Die würde ich austauschen (z. B. durch Samsung F3 500 GB oder 1TB).

Beim Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 aus meiner Sicht die bessere Alternative zu Win XP 64.

Bei der Grafikkarte sollte man vielleicht auch noch die ATI RADEON 5850 mit in die Überlegungen mit einbeziehen.

EDIT: @Ghostadmin: Und welcher Forentroll beleidigt Unwissende?^^


----------



## highspeedpingu (9. Oktober 2009)

Oder ist das etwa schon ein fertiger Pc mit Xp 64 drauf und du kriegst den 19% günstiger?
Oder baut dir den dein "Onkel" privat zusammen? Dann hast du Herstellergarantie auf die Teile.
Wenn du weißt wo die Teile gekauft werden, dann wie oben schon erwähnt die 2Jahre (mit Kaufbeleg)


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Oktober 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Und welcher Forentroll beleidigt Unwissende?^^



Wäre es eine Beleidigung, hätte ich am Ende kein einziges Smiley gepostet und hätte gleich geschrieben "Du bist ein Idiot wenn du das noch kaufst!", ich steh nicht so auf das rumreden.


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



> FESTPLATTEN: 2 x WD Black Caviar Sata II 640GB 110€


hier würde ich zwei aktuelle von Seagate oder Samsung mit nur einem Platter nehmen.



> GRAKAS: MSI N275GTX Lightning 230€


Die ist viel zu teuer, vom großen VRAM profitierst du auch erst wenn du eine sehr hohe Auflösung nutzt.
Wenn dann würde ich zu einer GTX275 von Palit greifen, oder noch besser zu einer 5850 von z.B. Sapphire (sofern lieferbar).



> RAM: 2 x GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7 (GV34GB1333C7DC) 140€


Passt, wobei ich nur 4 GB kaufen würde.



> MAINBOARD: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 70€
> PROZESSOR: AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Boxed, OPGA, "Deneb", Black Edition) 140€
> NETZTEIL: Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3 85€


Passt 



> LAUFWERK: LG GH-22LS (Bulk, 12fach DVD-RAM schreiben, Blende in Schwarz) 35€


Wenn du Lightscribe nutzt ist es in Ordnung, ansonsten würde ich das LG GH22NS50 nehmen.



> System: Windows XP Prof 64-Bit 100€


Wenn du es noch hast kannst du es als Übergang schon noch nutzen, neu würde ich aber klar Windows 7 kaufen!



> CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" 50€


Der Kühler ist gut, aber relativ teuer. Alternativ schlage ich den Groß Clockner oder Scythe Mugen 2 vor.



> GEHÄUSE: Silverstone Raven 02 140€


Passt wenn es dir gefällt!

Wo willst du die Sachen kaufen? Ich empfehle dir auf alle Fälle die Preise vorher zu vergleichen, z.B. bei Geizhals *klick*.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

1. mein kumpl arbeitet bei na großen computer firma und da bekommt er die billiger sprich -19%mwst und nochmals ca - (10-15)% geschäftskoste, ka was das nochmal ist

2. ich nahm xp aus nen ganz guten grund und zwar win7 ist zwar neu usw aber klaut mir dennoch leistung die ich haben will und xp ist richtig oldsql nimmt keine leistung und ich bin einfach in diesem system schon vertraut und muss mich an nix neues gewöhnen zumindest so lang xp abgeschafft wird 

3. zu den graka ATI will ich eig nicht so besonders in meinen pc verbauen ^^

4. bei den festplatten die 2 vorschläge vom Lordac haben beide nur 16mb cache

5. ich will ja auf großen auflösungen zocken wenn ich das schon kann ;] (ausser bei 1.6 da muss es 800x600 sein  )


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



rockzter schrieb:


> 3. zu den graka ATI will ich eig nicht so besonders in meinen pc verbauen.)


die sind im Moment aber ganz vorne mit dabei. Ich würde z.b. in jedem Fall eine 5850 kaufen bevor ich für eine übertaktete GTX275 mehr bezahlen muss.



rockzter schrieb:


> 4. bei den festplatten die 2 vorschläge vom Lordac haben beide nur 16mb cache)


Bei Festplatten kann man den Cache meines Wissens nach vernachlässigen. Wenn dir das aber wichtig ist, nimmst halt eine neue mit 1000 GB *klick*.



rockzter schrieb:


> 5. ich will ja auf großen auflösungen zocken wenn ich das schon kann ;] (ausser bei 1.6 da muss es 800x600 sein  )


In welcher Auflösung spielst du denn normal?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

@Lordac: von den 2 Grakas die du aufgelistet hast wäre doch dann aber die 275er besser da die z.b. mehr Speichertakt vorweist.

zu den festplatten und was macht dann deine besser als die was ich ausgesucht hab?

zum punkt mit auflösung. zzt muss ich noch mit nen 17" mich zufriedenstellen da ich mir aber mit dem pc auch noch gleich nen 26" oder 24" hole sieht die sache dann ja wieder anders aus....



findet ihr aber den punkt mit meiner wahl wegen des betriebssytems gut? ^^


----------



## Ashcroft 3000 (9. Oktober 2009)

> 2. ich nahm xp aus nen ganz guten grund und zwar win7 ist zwar neu usw aber klaut mir dennoch leistung die ich haben will und xp ist richtig oldsql nimmt keine leistung und ich bin einfach in diesem system schon vertraut und muss mich an nix neues gewöhnen zumindest so lang xp abgeschafft wird



Du weißt schon, dass du somit auf die Vorteile von DX 10 und 11 verzichtest?
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle erst einmal den RC von Windows 7 downloaden und wenn der Leistungseinbruch dann doch so stark sein sollte kannst du dir immer noch XP besorgen.

Und wie schon gesagt würde ich auch eine 5850 nehmen, die ist sogar leicht stärker als die GTX 285 und etwas günstiger als deine GTX 275, verbraucht nebenbei weniger Strom und unterstützt DX 11.


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

und thema lautstärke?


----------



## RC-X (9. Oktober 2009)

nimm windoof 7 !!!
XP ist einfach schon alt und unterstützt auch nicht mehr alle progs
und DX 10 ist mittlerweile sehr weit verbreitet


----------



## Ashcroft 3000 (9. Oktober 2009)

Thema Lautstärke?

Da tut sich unter last nicht viel aber guck mal selbst hier


----------



## belle (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss dir auch strengstens Win7 empfehlen. In Verbindung mit der Radeon 5850 bist du klar zukunftssicherer. Zumal der Kritikpunkt der schlechteren Bildqualität von ATI stark verbessert wurde. WinXP benötigt zwar weniger Ressourcen, kann aber auch nicht so effizient mit mehreren Threads gleichzeitig umgehen wie Win7. Als XP in der Steinzeit erschien (), so Ende 2001 (?), gab es noch Singlecore - Prozessoren. Außerdem - wozu hat man schon mehrere GB RAM? Durch die größere Belegung des Arbeitsspeichers versuchen Win7 und Vista Dinge, die du evtl. noch tun wirst, vorwegzunehmen. Machst du dann was anderes werden die nicht benötigten Dinge im RAM wieder "gekickt". Hinzu kommt noch Dx 11, wenn du (hoffentlich) die Radeon nimmst. Die hat mehr Leistung und Bildqualität als der Vorgänger bei weniger Stromverbrauch. Lass' dir keine Grafikkarte andrehen, weil dir sie jemand empfiehlt mit der Begründung "... die G... ist geiler!".
PS.: Der sogenannte Leistungseinbruch bei Vista/Win7 wird oft übertrieben. Ich benutze Vista Business seit erscheinen und war immer zufriedener als damals mit WinXP.


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



rockzter schrieb:


> @Lordac: von den 2 Grakas die du aufgelistet hast wäre doch dann aber die 275er besser da die z.b. mehr Speichertakt vorweist.


mit der Technik kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, der Speichertakt allein hilft dir meines Wissens nach aber nur bei einer gleichen Karte weiter. Du kannst also z.B. die Palit mit der MSI dahingehend vergleichen weil beide den selben Chip nutzen, nicht aber die GTX275 mit der HD5850. 

Falls dem nicht so ist, bitte ich um Richtigstellung!

Hier kannst du dir mal einen ersten Test der 5850 durchlesen *klick*.



rockzter schrieb:


> @zu den festplatten und was macht dann deine besser als die was ich ausgesucht hab?


Die Caviar Black verfügt über zwei Platter mit je 320 GB. Die Spinpoint F3 oder Seagate 7200.12 haben zwar auch zwei Platter, auf diesen sind aber je 500 GB. 
Durch die höhere Datendichte sind diese also schneller und deshalb würde ich eine von beiden kaufen.



rockzter schrieb:


> @zum punkt mit auflösung. zzt muss ich noch mit nen 17" mich zufriedenstellen da ich mir aber mit dem pc auch noch gleich nen 26" oder 24" hole sieht die sache dann ja wieder anders aus....


In der PCGH (06/2009) steht das eine GTX285 ab einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1200 von mehr VRAM profitiert, die 4870 erst bei 2560 x 1600. 

Wie das bei den kommenden Generationen aussieht weiß ich aber nicht.



rockzter schrieb:


> findet ihr aber den punkt mit meiner wahl wegen des betriebssytems gut?


Ich nutze auch noch XP, bei einem Neukauf würde ich aber schon auf ein aktuelles BS setzen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> - Windows XP Prof 64-Bit 100€  ?
> 
> Gehts dir noch gut? Welcher Honk kauft sich jetzt denn noch ein mülliges XP und dann auch noch in 64 Bit?!
> 
> ...



Na na! Halte dich mal etwas im Zaum. Das kann man auch besser formulieren. Muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> 1. mein kumpl arbeitet bei na großen computer firma und da bekommt er die billiger sprich -19%mwst und nochmals ca - (10-15)% geschäftskoste, ka was das nochmal ist


Denk dran, das du nicht so gut gestellt bist, wenn mal was nicht so gut passt...



rockzter schrieb:


> 2. ich nahm xp aus nen ganz guten grund und zwar win7 ist zwar neu usw aber klaut mir dennoch leistung die ich haben will und xp ist richtig oldsql nimmt keine leistung und ich bin einfach in diesem system schon vertraut und muss mich an nix neues gewöhnen zumindest so lang xp abgeschafft wird


XP ist dennoch nicht empfehlenswert.
1. ANfälliger, 2. läuft da nicht mehr alles drauf, 3. kein D3D10 (und 11).
Warum willst du dir diesen alten Mist noch antun?
Wenns Leistung klaut, schonmal überlegt, DWM abzuschalten oder 'Tuninguides' versucht??



rockzter schrieb:


> 3. zu den graka ATI will ich eig nicht so besonders in meinen pc verbauen ^^


nVidia ist momentan entweder Mist oder nicht zu bekommen oder zu teuer oder alles zusammen.

Daneben sind die Treiber nicht so super duper toll, wie sie geredet werden.
Solche Dinge wie Lüfter regelt nicht runter, der Takt wird auf 2D/Video Settings abgesenkt oder Bild bleibt bei der Widergabe von Videos einfach stehen...



rockzter schrieb:


> 4. bei den festplatten die 2 vorschläge vom Lordac haben beide nur 16mb cache


...wovon die Welt gleich untergehen wird...



rockzter schrieb:


> 5. ich will ja auf großen auflösungen zocken wenn ich das schon kann ;] (ausser bei 1.6 da muss es 800x600 sein  )



Und warum willst dir dann noch 'ne alte, lahme, heiße nV kaufen, wenn du etwas deutlich besseres von AMD haben kannst?!
Wo es sogar RGSSAA gibt...


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

@lordac: bei dem part um die grakas haste einmal nen link zu na 5850 gegeben und einer 275er ^^
und im nächsten satz das man die beide nicht vergleichen sollte...
fehler, nun hab ich dich richtig gestellt *frechgrins* 


@stefan payne: was bedeutet rgssaa?!?


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> @lordac: bei dem part um die grakas haste einmal nen link zu na 5850 gegeben und einer 275er ^^
> und im nächsten satz das man die beide nicht vergleichen sollte...
> fehler, nun hab ich dich richtig gestellt *frechgrins*


Hmmm, *grübel, grübel*, meinst du den hier?



Lordac schrieb:


> Du kannst also z.B. die Palit mit der MSI dahingehend vergleichen weil beide den selben Chip nutzen, nicht aber die GTX275 mit der HD5850.
> 
> Falls dem nicht so ist, bitte ich um Richtigstellung!
> 
> Hier kannst du dir mal einen ersten Test der 5850 durchlesen *klick*.


Falls nicht, du weißt ja auf was ich hinaus wollte ! Ich denke das man Spezifikationen nur bei gleichen Karten vergleichen kann, also z.B. GTX275 vs. GTX275. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

@lordac: jo ich weiß es, wollt dich nur "richtigstellen" 

das ist doch so ne vollversion mit servicepack 1 oder? win7 komm mit den ganzen abkürzungen da net klar


----------



## belle (9. Oktober 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> "... mit der Technik kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, der Speichertakt allein hilft dir meines Wissens nach aber nur bei einer gleichen Karte weiter ..."



Im SLI- und Crossfire-Modus werden bei unterschiedlichen Taktraten jeweils der Speicher-/Chiptakt der niedriger getakteten Karte übernommen.
-> Darauf achten, dass es 2 Gleiche sind.

Nicht der Speichertakt ist entscheidend, sondern die Speicherbandbreite.
Der Speichertakt wird oft sehr verschieden angegeben.

GTX 275:
 448 Bit Speicheranbindung -- 1134 MHz Speichertakt (Standard), 2268 MT/s (effektiv, wegen Double Data Rate RAM -> DDR3-RAM)
= 127GB/s
Radeon 5850:
 256 Bit Speicheranbindung -- 2000 MHz Speichertakt (Standard), 4000 MT/s (effektiv, wegen der nochmals doppelten Anzahl an Schreibvorgängen -4- bei DDR5 RAM, wird, wenn man von nur einem Schreibvorgang ausgeht, auch manchmal von 1000 - effektiv 4000 MHz gesprochen)
= 128GB/s (lässt sich dank DDR5-RAM aber gut hochzüchten)

EDIT: Nein, das heißt einmal Win7 mit einer Lizenz. Es gibt auch Upgrades mit 3 Lizenzen. Professional ist eine gute Wahl, denke ich. Es ist wie Vista Business mit mehr Netzwerkfunktionen als die HomePremium (sofern man bei HP überhaupt von Netzwerk sprechen kann ).
Achja, der XP Modus war da ja auch noch!


----------



## Chrissi (9. Oktober 2009)

> das ist doch so ne vollversion mit servicepack 1 oder? win7 komm mit den ganzen abkürzungen da net klar



Das ist Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit Systembuilder Edition

Das heißt:

64-Bit: du kannst mehr als 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzten.
Systembuilder Edition (SB): Du hast kein Handbuch und keine 2 Gratis Supportanrufe. Die normale Version mit Handbuch und den 2 Anrufen kostet 300€.

Und bei Professional kannst du den XP-Modus nutzen


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

was?!? ich zahl doch keine 300€ das ich win7 haben kann -.-

oder brauch ich denn die normale version?
denn ich hab ja immerhin 8gb
was brauch ich dann fürn win7?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Und bei Professional kannst du den XP-Modus nutzen


 
Man kann sich auch das Programm "Virtual PC" gratis von Microsoft ziehen, ist im Prinzip das gleiche.


----------



## belle (9. Oktober 2009)

Das ist bei XP auch schon so gewesen. Das Handbuch und den Support brauchst du eh nicht. Kauf' die Systembuilder Professional Variante mit dem XP Modus und wenn du nicht mehr weiter weist, gibt es bestimmt hier im Forum genug Leute, die dir mit Win7 weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> @lordac: bei dem part um die grakas haste einmal nen link zu na 5850 gegeben und einer 275er ^^
> und im nächsten satz das man die beide nicht vergleichen sollte...
> fehler, nun hab ich dich richtig gestellt *frechgrins*


Richtig, weil die 5850 noch über der GTX285 ist und dabei noch D3D11 kann.


rockzter schrieb:


> @stefan payne: was bedeutet rgssaa?!?


Rotated Grid Super Sampling Anti Aliasing.
Glättet auch Texturen, gabs zuletzt bei der Voodoo5 (bzw R200)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

belle schrieb:


> Das ist bei XP auch schon so gewesen. Das Handbuch und den Support brauchst du eh nicht. Kauf' die Systembuilder Professional Variante mit dem XP Modus und wenn du nicht mehr weiter weist, gibt es bestimmt hier im Forum genug Leute, die dir mit Win7 weiterhelfen können.


 
Wenns aber nur deswegen Professional oder Ultimate sein soll wegen des XP Modus, dann kann man sich eben die Home Premium ziehen und dazu Virtual PC, spart Geld und ist wie gesagt das gleiche.


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

ihr bringt mir durcheinander ;]

kann mir wer vllt nen link geben für win7, ich mag aber ganz gern keine 300€ für win7 ausgeben ^^


wie schauts denn mit diesem cpu kühler aus?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Thors-Hammer-Overclocker-Edition::12310.html


----------



## belle (9. Oktober 2009)

@quantenslipstream
Netzwerkfunktionen kommen auch noch dazu. Prinzipiell reicht eigentlich HomePremium 64Bit, solange er zuhause keine Domäne einrichten will. Hauptsache SystemBuilder.

@rockzter
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...rosoft/Windows_7_Home_Premium_64-Bit/366599/?
HomePremium
oder
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...rosoft/Windows_7_Professional_64-Bit/366611/?
Professional mit erweiterten Netzwerkfunktionen und virtuellem XP


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

belle schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Netzwerkfunktionen kommen auch noch dazu. Prinzipiell reicht eigentlich HomePremium 64Bit, solange er zuhause keine Domäne einrichten will. Hauptsache SystemBuilder.


 
Ich bezog mich jetzt darauf, dass falls er die Professional nur wegen des XP Modus kaufen möchte.
Dass die Professional und Ultimate mehr Funktionen haben als die Home Premium ist klar.


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

also das was ich als link reingestellt habe? ^^


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

ist die jetzt gut?

-------------FESTPLATTEN-------------

- 2 x Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)							

-------------GRAKAS-------------

- Sapphire Radeon HD 5850, 1024MB GDDR5			 		

-------------RAM-------------

- 2 x GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7 (GV34GB1333C7DC)	

-------------MAINBOARD-------------

- Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)					

-------------PROZESSOR-------------

- AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Boxed, OPGA, "Deneb", Black Edition)		

-------------NETZTEIL-------------

- Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3							

-------------LAUFWERK--------------

- LG GH-22LS (Bulk, 12fach DVD-RAM schreiben, Blende in Schwarz)		

-------------System-------------

- Windows 7 Professional 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack		

------------CPU-Kühler-------------

- EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand"


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Jep, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Oktober 2009)

Ein kleiner Hinweis noch zu Windows 7:

Der XP-Modus von Windows 7 soll kaum für Spiele geeignet sein. Er richtet sich eher an Firmen, die alte Software weiter verwenden wollen. Daher sind Controller und Grafik nicht vollständig emuliert worden.

Im Unterschied zu Windows XP ist die Home Premium - Version eigentlich nur um Funktionen reduziert worden, die in Firmennetzen unentbehrlich, aber für Privatanwender egal sind, z. B.:

*Bitlocker-Laufwerksverschlüsselung:* Kann man leicht und kostenlos mit Truecrypt ersetzen und das Laufwerk lässt sich dann auch noch mit Linux und Mac Os auslesen.

*Domäne-Fähigkeit:* Welcher Privatanwender betreibt eine eigene Domäne und verteilt in der Familie Gruppenrichtlinien?


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

könnte man z.b. von der graka 5850 dieses plastikgehäuse entfernen oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Gehäuse meinst du?
Hmm, das kanalisiert ja den Luftstrom, wenns nicht mehr da ist....


----------



## rockzter (9. Oktober 2009)

argh...stimmt ^^
nunja muss man wohl mit leben...

sind die lüfter von der graka laut?!


----------



## rockzter (11. Oktober 2009)

ähm...ich hab gestern gesehn das nvidia grakas so nen phsyx haben ist das sinnvoll?!?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja, sofern du Games hast die das unterstützen, für so wirklich sinnvoll halte ich das nicht.


----------



## rockzter (11. Oktober 2009)

und woran sieht man des welche games des unterstützen? ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Oktober 2009)

Das steht dann bei den Spielen auf der Verpackung drauf.^^


----------



## rockzter (11. Oktober 2009)

korrekt und was soll des nun bezwecken diese Technologie des 21 Jahrhunderts?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Oktober 2009)

Dafür brauchst du einfach eine 2te Grafikkarte die du in den 2ten Slot des Boards steckst. Allerdings brauchst du dazu auch ein Board welches idealerweise 2 vollwertige PCIe 16x Slots hat, sonst wird das nur ausgebremst. Und im Grunde soll das einfach nur für realistischere Bewegungen sorgen, da die GPU die Physik schneller berechnen kann als die CPU und somit wirkt das einfach etwas flüssiger und runder.


----------



## rockzter (11. Oktober 2009)

ahhh...dann scheiss ich drauf der pc wird wohl auch so gut flüssig laufen ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Oktober 2009)

Ist halt mehr was für Leute die neue Games flüssig spielen wollen mit ihren alten Möhren.


----------



## rockzter (11. Oktober 2009)

ok dann zählt mein mega supa dupa ultra geiler pc wohl nicht dazu


----------



## mrwuff (11. Oktober 2009)

Zum BS:

Wenn du dir mal aktuelle Berichte durchliest (z.B. in de aktuellen PCGH Zeitschrift) wirst du feststellen, das Win7 in vielen fällen schneller ist, als dein geliebtes XP. Was vor allem daran liegt, das 7 im gegensatz zu xp auf Mehrkerne optimiert ist (u.v.m.)
Und ich sag nur eins Win7 ist GEIL (habs seit 1 Monat)

Deine CPU und MB sind ne gute wahl (habe ich auch).
Und man sollte meiner Meinung nach die Vorlieben bei einer neu anschaffung, lieber den Fakten überlassen! Bedeutet nimm lieber eine ATI 5850. Ich habe ne 4870 und kann bisher alles auf Ultra High (19"Monitor) zocken ARMA2 auf High... z.B. die 4890 ist in etwa  so schnell wie ne 275 und schau mal was die kostet 
Ein wichtiger Faktor ist natürlich was du an Kohle ausgeben willst?


----------



## Ezio (11. Oktober 2009)

Für PhysX braucht man keine zweite Karte


----------



## rockzter (11. Oktober 2009)

@ezio: wie meinste das?


----------



## Ezio (11. Oktober 2009)

Geht auch mit einer einzelnen Karte.


----------



## mrwuff (12. Oktober 2009)

Denke er meint trotz dem schreiben in Rätseln die CUDA Technologie der NVIDIA Karten. Die bringt aber e nur was in games die es unterstützen.
Kauf dir die 5850 mit Win7 da hast de dann direkt Direct X11 und das neuste vom neusten und was schnelles noch dabei.


----------



## rockzter (12. Oktober 2009)

wollt ich sowieso nur wollt mich ma informieren über dieses physx


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ne frage wie viele lüfter ich denn haben kann....

in der info steht nur 3 lüfter

heisst das mehr als 3 kann ich nicht anschließen? denn in meinem tower, das raven 2 von silverstone hat ja schon 4 inbegriffen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst die Lüfter auch direkt ans Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage ist ob soviele Luefter noetig sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob soviele Luefter noetig sind.


 
Na ja, die vier Lüfter können ja Front/Heck und zwei im Deckel sein.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

3 sind aufn boden und 1 ist oben ^^

aber ok wenn ich des anschließen kann is doch supi, merci


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sind 3 am Boden? 
Und keiner vorne oder hinten?


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> 3 sind aufn boden und 1 ist oben ^^
> 
> aber ok wenn ich des anschließen kann is doch supi, merci



Auf dem Boden Da zieht es dir den ganzen Staub ins System. Die Idee ist vielleicht doch nicht die Beste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Idee ist vielleicht doch nicht die Beste.


 
Zum Glück hab ich kein Silverstone gekauft.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

silverstone hat doch da 2 modelle die ein kamineffekt erzeugen die 3 unten saugen die luft rein und der da oben pustet die wieder raus ^^

nie was gelesen vom raven 2 oder 1?



die lüfter am boden haben jeweils 1 staubfilter ;]


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Und was ist mit den Festplatten, die kriegen nichts ab, oder was?


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

1 pustet in richtung festplatten

2 in richtung mainboard und die 3te glaube auch ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Sehr merkwürdiges Prinzip.
Ich finde vorne/hinten und Deckel besser, wenn das NT am Boden verbaut ist.
So wie bei meinem Midgard.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

welches haste?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Sagte ich doch, das Midgard.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

ja aber welches


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt nur ein Midgard. 
Wieviele kennst du denn?


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

ach so...

nja, dachte bis eben das jeder hersteller mehr als 1 gehäuse anbietet xD
nun wurde ich eines besseren belehrt


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Hey, Xigmatek bietet neben dem Midgard auch noch das Asgard an. 
Sind also zwei.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

tztztz...du konntest mich doch nicht eines besseren belehren...
TUT MIR ABER LEID


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Das Midgard ist aber trotzdem ein gutes Gehäuse. In der Preisklasse gibts nichts besseres.
Und der Innenraum ist schon schwarz lackiert.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

da ich mir nen full hd moni holen will ich auch hd filme angucken geht da auch sowas?

LG

mit diesem laufwerk kann ich aber schon ganz normale dvds auch anschauen oder? ^^


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Festplatten, die kriegen nichts ab, oder was?



Heutige Desktop Festplatten muessen nicht mehr aktiv gekuehlt werden wenn anstaendig verbaut.



rockzter schrieb:


> die lüfter am boden haben jeweils 1 staubfilter ;]



Naja, trotzdem zweifelhaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> da ich mir nen full hd moni holen will ich auch hd filme angucken geht da auch sowas?
> 
> LG
> 
> mit diesem laufwerk kann ich aber schon ganz normale dvds auch anschauen oder? ^^


 
Das ist ein normaler Brenner, wenn du Full HD Movies gucken willst, musst du ein Blue Ray Laufwerk haben.



riedochs schrieb:


> Heutige Desktop Festplatten muessen nicht mehr aktiv gekuehlt werden wenn anstaendig verbaut.


 
Und anständig verbaut bedeutet in ein Luftstrom rein?


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und anständig verbaut bedeutet in ein Luftstrom rein?



Nein. Meine sind auch mit etwas Abstand uebereinander verbaut ohne die Festplatten vorsetzlich in einem Luftstrom plaziert zu haben, die Temps sind vollkommen ok.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

@quanten: aber damit kann ich schon trotzdem normale dvds angucken oder? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Nein. Meine sind auch mit etwas Abstand uebereinander verbaut ohne die Festplatten vorsetzlich in einem Luftstrom plaziert zu haben, die Temps sind vollkommen ok.


 
Die Festplatten haben mehr oder weniger immer den gleichen Abstand zueinander.
Zumindest ist mir das in den Jahren mit den Gehäusen aufgefallen.



rockzter schrieb:


> @quanten: aber damit kann ich schon trotzdem normale dvds angucken oder? xD


 
Klar kannst du DVDs gucken, nur eben keine Full HD Filme.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

okili dokili...dann muss ich da wohl zurück stecken^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst ein Blue Ray Combo Laufwerk nehmen, ähnlich wie es früher mit den DVD Laufwerken war, die CDs brennen konnten.
Die können zwar nur Blue Ray lesen aber sind vollwertige DVd Brenner. Damit kannst du dann Full HD schauen.


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst ein Blue Ray Combo Laufwerk nehmen, ähnlich wie es früher mit den DVD Laufwerken war, die CDs brennen konnten.
> Die können zwar nur Blue Ray lesen aber sind vollwertige DVd Brenner. Damit kannst du dann Full HD schauen.




Dafuer brauchs aber auch einen passenden Monitor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dafuer brauchs aber auch einen passenden Monitor.


 
Hat er nicht gesagt, dass er einen Full HD Monitor kaufen will?


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat er nicht gesagt, dass er einen Full HD Monitor kaufen will?



Muss ich ueberlesen haben


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

aber die blue ray dinger sind doch teuer über 150€ oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Kauf den. KLICK

Außerdem kostet Full HD glotzen nun mal mehr als DVd glotzen.


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf den. KLICK
> 
> Außerdem kostet Full HD glotzen nun mal mehr als DVd glotzen.



Allerdings sieht es bei dem mit der Lieferbarkeit eher schlecht aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Allerdings sieht es bei dem mit der Lieferbarkeit eher schlecht aus


 
Vielleicht ist der bei einem anderen Onlinehändler lieferbar.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

ahhh korrekt quanten ^^
aber das is mir trotzdem noch nen tick zu viel 100 mücken nur das ich nen tick bessere bild quali habe 
ich bleib einfach bei diesem lg laufwerk wo ich gezeigt hab kann ja noch aufrüsten....


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

Man muss ha nicht unbedingt ein Blue Ray Laufwerk haben, wenn man Full HD Filme gucken will.


----------



## rockzter (18. Oktober 2009)

erläutere ma genauer


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> erläutere ma genauer


 
Öhm... nö.... *hust hust*


----------



## rockzter (19. Oktober 2009)

kann ich an dieses NT 2 grakas anstecken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

Theoretisch schon, kommt darauf an, welche das sind. Du wirst aber mit Adaptern arbeiten müssen.


----------



## rockzter (19. Oktober 2009)

eventuell 2 x 5850 xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

Dafür sollte es schon ein 650 Watt Netzteil sein.
Wieso aber 2x 5850?
Eine reicht doch dicke für alles Spiele, die es gibt.


----------



## rockzter (19. Oktober 2009)

ahh...so als nachschub vorerst ja nur eine aber wer weiß xD

das z.b. NT?


----------



## Lordac (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht denn nun die vorläufige finale Zusammenstellung aus?

Wenn CF ein Thema ist, brauchst du auf alle Fälle ein Board mit dem FX-Chipsatz (bei AMD), als Netzteil würde ich dann eines von Cougar mit 700 Watt nehmen *klick*.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (19. Oktober 2009)

des hab ich inzwischen drinne ^^


MSI 790FX-GD70, 790FX

LG Electronics GH22LS50 SATA Retail schwarz

Sapphire HD 5850 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Full-Retail

SilverStone Raven RV02 schwarz mit Sichtfenster

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand (Sockel 775/1366/AM2+/AM3)

2x Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ)

COUGAR Netzteil Cougar 550CM

2x Geil 4GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7 Low Voltage

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 4x 3.2GHz AM3 Boxed



da wennde genau wissen willst....bloß nt anderes


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

was ist eig der unterschied zwischen den beiden grakas?

5850

und

5850



einmal steht "full retail" und einmal "bulk/lite retail"


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Da dürfte bei der Lite weniger Zubehör dabei sein. Allerdings ist nicht ersichtlich ob es auch bei der Garantie Unterschiede gibt


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

wenn das so wär warum kostet die dann 50€ mehr wenn da weingr dabei is? ^^


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Das liegt wohl an der Anzahl der Anbieter


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

das versteh ich jetzt aber net...
man kann doch kein Produkt wo weniger drin ist für mehr verkaufen das würde kein sinn ergeben


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> das versteh ich jetzt aber net...
> man kann doch kein Produkt wo weniger drin ist für mehr verkaufen das würde kein sinn ergeben



Frag das die Händler.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

ähm...ma ne frage....
hab ma über das gehäuse überlegt des ist nicht grad sehr vorteilhaft wenn man zu einer lan geht 

was gibts denn da für gehäuse wo auch ne 5850 ( vllt auch 2) locker reinpasst/reinpassen?!?

oder auf aws muss ich denn achten gibts da sowas?


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Was soll an dem Case denn so falsch sein?


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

ca 640mm in der tiefe?!?


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist das Problem. Ich habe schon genug Leute auf Lans mit solch großen Gehäusen gesehen


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

wie soll ich denn das transportieren aufn motorrad z.b.? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Nimm einen Rucksack.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> wie soll ich denn das transportieren aufn motorrad z.b.? xD



Gut, dann Räder und ne Anhängerkupplung ans Case montieren


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

lol du scherzkeks nen rucksack für nen 64cm ding xD

da flieg ich am ende weg da der wind dagegen drückt


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Da wäre dann etwas auf Mini ITX Basis eine Möglichkeit, aber ne 5850 wirst du da nicht rein bringen.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

nja, aber was gibts denn so für "kleinere" gehäuse wo auch 2 von den atis reinpassen?! 

ist schon blöd dann aufn bike du auf na supersportler mit lederkombi und dann haste da hinten nen meter ding sitzen


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

nja ich bräucht aber nen gehäuse wo eben 2 davon reinpassen und zwar ohne probs kb das alles da reinzuquetschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Nimm einen Rucksack, der groß genug ist. 

Oder mal einen Kumpel fragen, der dich mit dem Auto abholen kann, wenn du nur ein Bike hast.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

µATX würde noch gehen, wird aber bei der Kühlung ein Problem.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

argh...oder ich kauf einfach für ne lan nen laptop....

ist wohl die sinnvollste variante xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Wieso eigentlich für zwei Grafikkarten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Und wieso Crossfire?
Nimm einfach ne 5870.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, kleines Case haben wollen und dann gleich zwei Heizungen einbauen....?


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> argh...oder ich kauf einfach für ne lan nen laptop....
> 
> ist wohl die sinnvollste variante xD



Nicht wirklich. Welches Games zockst du denn auf Lans?


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

hmmm...da könnte was wares dran sein spar ich mir kohle ^^

ja ka weil iwie bei den ganzen tests hat die 5850 bei na aufösung von 1920x1080 bei crysis zb. grad ma 40fps bei high und so....und wenns im feuergefecht oder sonst wo hingeht gehts ja bekanntlich runter...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Du willst Lan spielen, nervst, weil die Kiste so groß ist und kommst dann mit einem Full HD Monitor an?


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

wie schauts denn mit diesen gehäusen aus:

LIAN LI

oder

THERMALTAKE


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

ahh..der is ja für daheim ^^

auf na lan kommt bei mir nicht aufn moni an, da kann auch ne alte mühle sein wo auch 15ms sekunden hat is mir wurst da kommts mir aufn spaßfaktor an


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Dann eher das Lian Li, sieht edler aus (und dürfte es auch sein)


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

der hat aber nur 2 lüfter denkst die reichen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Jo, das Lian Li sieht besser aus.

Ach ja, mal den "Ändern" Button benutzen. 

Jo, zwei Lüfter reichen dicke.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> der hat aber nur 2 lüfter denkst die reichen?



Denke schon. Mir langen 0 Lüfter im System


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

wakü?

oder mit nen fön drüber fönen?


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> wakü?
> 
> oder mit nen fön drüber fönen?



Weder noch: Passiv aufgebaut. Es geht doch nichts über 85 Grad CPU Temp im Hochsommer


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Nur die CPUs, die was abkönnen, sind auch wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

hol die eier raus xD

na gut dann schmeiss ich aber das MSI mainboard raus und nehm das alte

Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P

und dann ist gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Das reicht dicke, eine 5850 rauf und fertig.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

aber die 5850 passt ohne probs in das lian li?!?

und all meine komponenten?

ahja dann kann ich wieder das 550cm nt nehmen und nimma das 700er ^^


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> hol die eier raus xD



Nicht das du neidisch wirst 

BTT: Das Gigabyte ist ok.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Die 5850 passt problemlos rein, das Brett ist OK, kann nichts schief gehen.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> aber die 5850 passt ohne probs in das lian li?!?
> 
> und all meine komponenten?
> 
> ahja dann kann ich wieder das 550cm nt nehmen und nimma das 700er ^^



Passt alles rein. In so ein Gehäuse quetsche ich noch mehr rein


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

und die 5870? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Zu teuer.
Ist wie mit der GTX 275 und der GTX 285, die 285er ist einfach zu teuer für das wenig, was die mehr leistet.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

ha ich sehs grad ist ja verarsche die paar mhz da mehr...


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> ha ich sehs grad ist ja verarsche die paar mhz da mehr...



Ist es fast immer bei den Topmodellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Eben, absolutes High End braucht kein Gamer, die Karten, die eine Stufe darunter stehen, sind meist deutlich besser was Preis/LEistung angeht.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

muss man dann noch eig so ne wärmeleitpaste kaufen?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Für den Kühler?
Nö, wenn eine dabei ist, und das ist in der Regel der Fall, kannst du die nehmen.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

ja...bin mir aber noch am überlegn ob ich das zusammenbauen selber machen soll hab das bisher noch nie gemacht ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist ganz einfach.
CPU einsetzen, WLP raufschmieren, ein Klecks reicht, etwas verteilen und Kühler drauf, fertig.
Der Rest ist Playmobil.


----------



## rockzter (25. Oktober 2009)

aber wenn man iwo falsch anfasst und das dann kaputt ist ist es nicht so klug


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Außer man steckt den falschen 8pin am Mainboard an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Der GraKa 8 pin passt doch nicht auf das Mainboard Teil rein.
Außerdem ist beim Board eine Klappe drauf, es passt nur der 4 Pin.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der GraKa 8 pin passt doch nicht auf das Mainboard Teil rein.
> Außerdem ist beim Board eine Klappe drauf, es passt nur der 4 Pin.



Mit viel drücken geht das schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Obwohl bei der Netzteilstrippe "PCIe Power Connector" draufsteht?


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Obwohl bei der Netzteilstrippe "PCIe Power Connector" draufsteht?



Ich lese nie die Beschriftungen  Die könnten falsch sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich lese nie die Beschriftungen  Die könnten falsch sein.


 
Und in Handbüchern steht auch nur Unsinn drinne, wa?


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und in Handbüchern steht auch nur Unsinn drinne, wa?



Meinst das Altpapier was da immer beiliegt? Frag mich immer ob die Ihren Abfall nicht selbst entsorgen können


----------



## rockzter (26. Oktober 2009)

wie jetzt?

kann man da was falsch machen beim anstecken der ganzen kabel verbindungen?

hab ds des gehäuse gesehn ist innen drin schon schwarz lackiert
LANCOOL

da passt das zeug schon rein wa?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Nein, du kannst nichts falsch machen. Im Handbuch des Mainboards ist genau beschrieben, wie was angeschlossen werden muss.
Das Lancool ist OK, da passt alles rein.


----------



## rockzter (3. November 2009)

cpu kühler

iwie ist der groß glockner oder wie der hieß nicht mehr bei hoh.de erhältlich, wie ist denn der cpu kühler der bei dem am3 boxed dabei ist?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2009)

Naja, laut und nicht sehr effektiv.

Kannst auch den EKL Brocken, oder den Scythe Mugen2 nehmen.


----------



## rockzter (3. November 2009)

nur die gibts ^^
liste


thermal

noctua

hab die ma gesehn...was sagt ihr


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2009)

Also Noctua baut sehr gute Kühler, sind halt nur etwas teuer.


----------



## rockzter (5. November 2009)

und dieser thermal take wie ist der?

mein der noctua scheint so auszusehn als wäre der für übertaktete pcs geeignet des meiner ja nicht sein wird


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2009)

Zum Thermal Take kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, aber der Noctua ist auf jeden Fall leise.
Kannst ja mal nach Testberichten googeln, wenn sich sonst keiner mehr meldet.


----------



## Low (5. November 2009)

EDIT: bitte löschen :


----------



## rockzter (5. November 2009)

preise?

kann ma wer sagen warum die preise nun so unterschiedlich sind? ^^

bis vor kurzem waren allen bei 239€

link...

genau welches win7 brauch ich denn?!
will ultimate 64bit
http://www.hoh.de/Software/Betriebsysteme/Microsoft-Windows-7_c8788.htm


----------



## Lordac (5. November 2009)

Hallo,



rockzter schrieb:


> preise?
> 
> kann ma wer sagen warum die preise nun so unterschiedlich sind? ^^
> 
> bis vor kurzem waren allen bei 239€


die Preise bilden sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage und da die 5850 und 5970 kaum verfügbar ist, steigt der Preis.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (5. November 2009)

ja ist mir danach auch eingefallen ^^
und zum thema win7?


----------



## Lordac (5. November 2009)

Hallo,



rockzter schrieb:


> ...und zum thema win7?


wenn du unbdeingt die Ultimate-Version brauchst/willst, dann ist die hier richtig *klick*.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (6. November 2009)

danköööö :]


----------

